# Mazuri VS ZOOMED Grassland Tortoise Food



## Tortuga_terrestre (Feb 23, 2011)

I purchased 8.5 oz of ZOOMED Grassland Tortoise Food today at Petco for $8.00. I've used Mazuri in the past, but wanted to try this stuff out. My tortoises werent really into it though...this stuff is really dry and smells like hay. Mazuri on the other hand is very oily and much more wet and muchy.. Which diet is better???


----------



## Balboa (Feb 24, 2011)

you're only going to find opinions there. 

Mazuri is a proven product and cheaper.

I consulted a knowledgable friend and mazuri user recently about the Zoo Med and he considers the Zoo Med formula "good".

I've been using Zoo Med Grassland once a week for quite some time now. I like how its formulated from plant matter as opposed to just grains. (IE there's long-stem fiber present, and lots of it).

My redfoots love the stuff, but I also doctor it a bit. First I take just a few kibbles of quality cat food (limited ingredient stuff) and let those soften in about half a cup of water for a while, then I mix in the zoo med and let that soften for a while. Makes a yummy tort "oatmeal".


----------



## Fernando (Feb 24, 2011)

I've thought about purchasing the Grassland stuff...but since Andy hasn't taken well to eating Cactus or Aloe or even Orchard grass (I know babies don't like it) I haven't bothered because I feel he'd just deny it anyways. He LOVES mazuri though...


----------



## jeffbens0n (Feb 24, 2011)

I feed both the mazuri and grassland. The grassland they really aren't interested in though. The only way they eat it is by accident when I soften it and sprinkle it over greens. Like balboa said I like it because it is high in fiber.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Feb 24, 2011)

I didnt feed my tortoises this morning and I just gave them the Grassland by itself. The bigger Deserts were really into it..but the leopard and the small desert wanted nothing to do with it. So, I mixed the grassland with romaine into a tortoise salad...and they're chopping away..=). I was reading an article states tortoises need a coarse diet not wet.. and this stuff is really rough.. Any thoughts??


----------



## ekm5015 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think that the Zoo Med grassland food is very good. I feed it to my baby sulcata once a week. Every ingredient listed on the label fits with what sully's are suppose to eat and it has probiotics. It took a couple months for him to start eating it when offered, but he now loves the stuff. Mazuri on the other hand I am not sure about. I dont understand why it is so good. Many of the ingredients in Mazuri arnt really part of a torts diet...I must be missing something.


----------



## Fernando (Feb 24, 2011)

ekm5015 said:


> I think that the Zoo Med grassland food is very good. I feed it to my baby sulcata once a week. Every ingredient listed on the label fits with what sully's are suppose to eat and it has probiotics. It took a couple months for him to start eating it when offered, but he now loves the stuff. Mazuri on the other hand I am not sure about. I dont understand why it is so good. Many of the ingredients in Mazuri arnt really part of a torts diet...I must be missing something.



How did you introduce it to your sullie? And how does he take it now?

Do you moisten it a bit like the instructions say?


----------



## Livingstone (Feb 25, 2011)

This is an interesting discussion...

I have been feeding both to livingstone, I am one that uses boiling water to soften the mazuri, and the grassland food. Then I mix both together in to a porridge and feed it. I feel this is the best of both worlds, the longstem grass for digestion in grassland, and the slightly higher protein content in mazuri for growth.

The ratio is 4 lumps of mazuri to 2 large lumps of grassland. 

I feed this daily with dandelion, turnip greens, and green leaf lettuce. I have almost completely stopped any supplementing, calcium is done once a week.


----------

